# My top 10 Healthy Foods.



## AGlorish (Apr 13, 2007)

1.  Vegetables (Avocados, Artichokes, Broccoli, Garlic, Ginger, Green beans, Spinach, etc.). 2.  Fruits (Apricots, Blueberries,       Citruses, Cranberries, Strawberries, etc.).
 3.  Fish and Seafood (Cod, Halibut, Salmon, Scallops, Shrimp, Snapper, Tuna, etc.).
 4. Beans & Legumes (Back beans, Dried peas, Garbanzo beans, Kidney beans, Lentils, Lima beans, Miso, Navy beans, Pinto beans, Soybeans, Tempeh, Tofu). 
 5. Nuts & Seeds  (Almonds, Cashews, Flaxseeds, Olive oil, Peanuts, Pumpkin seeds, Sesame seeds, Sunflower seeds, Walnuts).
 6.  Grains (Barley, Brown rice, Buckwheat, Corn, Millet, Oats, Quinoa, Rye, Spelt, Whole wheat).
 7. Low Fat Dairy (low-fat Cheese, Eggs, 2%, cow’s Milk, goat’s Milk,Yogurt).
 8. Poultry & Lean Meats ( Beef, lean organic, Calf’s liver, Chicken, Lamb, Turkey, Venison). 
 9. Spices & Herbs (Basil, Black pepper, Cilantro/Coriander seeds, Cinnamon, ground, Dill, Ginger, Mustard seeds).  
 10. Natural Sweeteners (Blackstrap molasses, Cane juice, Honey, Maple syrup).


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 13, 2007)

That is a healthy list....welcome to DC!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to DC.  Are these the only foods you eat?


----------



## spiders (Apr 13, 2007)

This is wonderful.  I love this list, especially the fruits and vegetables.

   However, some people should be careful. Your list contains all of the 8 highly allergic foods:
   Wheat 
   Soy
   Fish
   Shellfish
   Tree nuts
   Peanuts
   Dairy
   Egg

   However, for people without allergies, this is an excellent diet.


   Linda
www.LindasGourmetCookies.com


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 13, 2007)

I like your list! I could seriously live on the first two alone. Fruit and vegetables. . . mmmmm, I'm craving an orange. I always feel so much better eating natural foods than processed stuff. Like a grapefruit vs. a Nutrigrain bar for breakfast. Pure, simple, straight-from-the-earth foods always taste great and make me feel so healthy!


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 13, 2007)

AGlorish said:
			
		

> 1. Vegetables (Avocados, Artichokes, Broccoli, Garlic, Ginger, Green beans, Spinach, etc.). 2. Fruits (Apricots, Blueberries, Citruses, Cranberries, Strawberries, etc.).
> 3. Fish and Seafood (Cod, Halibut, Salmon, Scallops, Shrimp, Snapper, Tuna, etc.).
> 4. Beans & Legumes (Back beans, Dried peas, Garbanzo beans, Kidney beans, Lentils, Lima beans, Miso, Navy beans, Pinto beans, Soybeans, Tempeh, Tofu).
> 5. Nuts & Seeds (Almonds, Cashews, Flaxseeds, Olive oil, Peanuts, Pumpkin seeds, Sesame seeds, Sunflower seeds, Walnuts).
> ...


 
*Thanks for the grocery list.  Can you give me some menu's.  I'd love some recipes too.  Thank you for sharing.*


----------



## Topaz (Apr 13, 2007)

That's a few more than 10 isn't it? 

I think most people would agree that those foods are generally healthy and our diets should consist mainly of natural, unprocessed foods.



			
				spiders said:
			
		

> Your list contains all of the 8 highly allergic foods:
> Wheat
> Soy
> Fish
> ...


Surely it's a minority who are allegic to these foods and if they are, they would already know not to eat them.


----------



## jessicacarr (Apr 16, 2007)

*healthy appetite with Ellie Krieger*



			
				StirBlue said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the grocery list. Can you give me some menu's. I'd love some recipes too. Thank you for sharing.*


 
StirBlue, since you like that grocery list and would like recipes, then check out Ellie Krieger's book "Small Changes, Big results"  she has excellent points and great recipes sprinkle throughout the book.  Her website is elliekrieger.com.  It has recipes in each newsletter on there.  She is on Food Network too.  Her show is called Healthy Appetite with Ellie Krieger.  I find her recipes, tips and advice refreshing for a _healthy appetite._


----------



## AGlorish (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanx all for replies I’ve been out these days
  I’m so glad you liked my list
  That’s not the only foods i eat, as i said it’s my healthy list, but i try to keep it.
  I know that there are some allergic foods, but thats my list, and i’m not allergic


----------



## liz.622 (May 16, 2007)

Great list, I really like al the ideas....i will definately be adding alot of those types of food to my diet. Thanks Again!


----------



## rbmccleary (May 30, 2007)

Thats a great list! I'm really glad I'm not allergic to anything yummy


----------

